# One of my favorite crowns



## David Fertig (May 3, 2010)

This is one of my favorite crowns.  

 Dave


----------



## David Fertig (May 3, 2010)

closeup


----------



## junkyard jack (May 3, 2010)

That's a very nice looking bottle! I love heavily embossed bottles.


----------



## Stardust (May 11, 2010)

Very nice crown I  <3 it. [] star~*


----------



## madman (May 11, 2010)

very nice beer


----------



## Stardust (May 11, 2010)

Wish I had one now, a nice cold one.[8D]


----------



## CreekWalker (May 13, 2010)

Great bottle! Nice embossing, lots of detail. I bought one from Baltimore , that's similar for the reasons you love this one. No southern beer bottles like this in this area.


----------



## junkyard jack (May 18, 2010)

Heavily embossed bottles are great.


----------



## Wangan (May 18, 2010)

Love it! That sure does look like the Anhauser Bush Eagle and A. Is this bottle part of the company or related somehow? Very cool!


----------



## sandchip (May 18, 2010)

That's a beauty for sure.


----------



## zyra (Jun 22, 2010)

Easily one of the most stunning bottles I've seen so far.


----------

